

Mark Fiore can win a Pulitzer Prize, but he can’t get his app past Apple - dannyr
http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/04/mark-fiore-can-win-a-pulitzer-prize-but-he-cant-get-his-iphone-cartoon-app-past-apples-satire-police/

======
nfnaaron
So if his cartoons are bought by a newspaper that has an app, will those
issues carrying his cartoons be rejected?

Would a news article about his Pulitzer, showing off one of the cartoons, be
rejected?

It's interesting that civil rights, like freedom of speech in this case, are
routinely trampled by corporations.

------
cousin_it
Why do cartoonists make apps instead of websites?

~~~
nfnaaron
To participate.

